# Guerra Ucraina, Giappone invia abbigliamento anti-nucleare a Kiev.



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da tutte le fonti, è' partita l'offensiva della Russia nel Donbass, dove Putin sta per sferrare l'attacco decisivo per la conquista dell'est dell'Ucraina. Secondo molti analisti militari Putin vuole chiudere la questione entro il 9 maggio, in un modo o nell'altro.

*La Russia lancia un ultimatum ai marines e ai resistenti del battaglione Azov nell'acciaieria di Mariupol:
"Avete tempo entro le 15 per uscire dall'acciaieria. Uscite disarmati per avere salva la vita."
La Russia sta già lanciando bombe anti bunker.
Secondo fonti ucraine nell'acciaieria ci sarebbero anche civili.*

Nel frattempo il Giappone prende la prima iniziativa dall'inizio del conflitto, e invia a Kiev tute e maschere contro attacchi nucleari, biologici e chimici.

La Cina annuncia il rafforzamento del coordinamento strategico con la Russia.


----------



## bmb (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, è' partita l'offensiva della Russia nel Donbass, dove Putin sta per sferrare l'attacco decisivo per la conquista dell'est dell'Ucraina. Secondo molti analisti militari Putin vuole chiudere la questione entro il 9 maggio, in un modo o nell'altro.
> Nel frattempo il Giappone prende la prima iniziativa dall'inizio del conflitto, e invia a Kiev tute e maschere contro attacchi nucleari, biologici e chimici.
> 
> La Cina annuncia il rafforzamento del coordinamento strategico con la Russia.


Ma perché i giapponesi vogliono sempre far incaxxare chi ha la mano calda sull'atomica?


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, è' partita l'offensiva della Russia nel Donbass, dove Putin sta per sferrare l'attacco decisivo per la conquista dell'est dell'Ucraina. Secondo molti analisti militari Putin vuole chiudere la questione entro il 9 maggio, in un modo o nell'altro.
> Nel frattempo il Giappone prende la prima iniziativa dall'inizio del conflitto, e invia a Kiev tute e maschere contro attacchi nucleari, biologici e chimici.
> 
> La Cina annuncia il rafforzamento del coordinamento strategico con la Russia.


ci distribuiscano le pillole a sto punto


----------



## unbreakable (19 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma perché i giapponesi vogliono sempre far incaxxare chi ha la mano calda sull'atomica?


ci manca solo la terza guerra sino-giapponese..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma perché i giapponesi vogliono sempre far incaxxare chi ha la mano calda sull'atomica?



hanno mandato tute protettive eh, mica Jet Militari. Comunque questo modo di vedere il mondo (non facciamo arrabbiare i russi poverini) lo trovo incomprensibile. Questi minacciano il Giappone quotidianamente, detengono isole illegalmente a nord del Gippone dove hanno basi militari e submarini atomici. Ma il problema sono le tute che il Giappone manda in Ucraina?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, è' partita l'offensiva della Russia nel Donbass, dove Putin sta per sferrare l'attacco decisivo per la conquista dell'est dell'Ucraina. Secondo molti analisti militari Putin vuole chiudere la questione entro il 9 maggio, in un modo o nell'altro.
> *Nel frattempo il Giappone *prende la prima iniziativa dall'inizio del conflitto, e invia a Kiev tute e maschere contro attacchi nucleari, biologici e chimici.
> 
> La Cina annuncia il rafforzamento del coordinamento strategico con la Russia.



Ci mancavano solo i kamikaze.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

*La Russia lancia un ultimatum agli ultimi marines e resistenti del battaglione Azov nell'acciaieria di Mariupol:
"Avete tempo entro le 15 per uscire dall'acciaieria. Uscite disarmati per avere salva la vita."
La Russia sta già lanciando bombe anti bunker.
Secondo fonti ucraine nell'acciaieria ci sarebbero anche civili.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma perché i giapponesi vogliono sempre far incaxxare chi ha la mano calda sull'atomica?


Questo tipo di ragionamenti li trovo completamente incomprensibili. Sembra quasi che, visto che Putin (e mica solo lui) ha l'atomica, vada sempre assecondato a prescindere per evitare la guerra nucleare brutta e cattiva.
Potrebbe entrarci in casa, e secondo molti (Orsini in primis) dovremmo apparecchiargli la tavola e accoglierlo con ogni onore, muti e schisci, riverenti e grati perché sai, ha l'atomica.
Per me una vita così non è degna di essere vissuta, mille volte meglio il fuoco atomico che vivere nel terrore continuo.
E intanto tranquilli che Xi, quello che davvero è pericoloso, prende appunti e arriva ad una conclusione: gli occidentali sono pavidi, posso fare quello che voglio quando sarà il momento


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hanno mandato tute protettive eh, mica Jet Militari. Comunque questo modo di vedere il mondo (non facciamo arrabbiare i russi poverini) lo trovo incomprensibile. Questi minacciano il Giappone quotidianamente, detengono isole illegalmente a nord del Gippone dove hanno basi militari e submarini atomici. Ma il problema sono le tute che il Giappone manda in Ucraina?


senza dimenticare che russi e compari nord koreani si divertono a lanciare missili nel mar del giappone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> senza dimenticare che russi e compari nord koreani si divertono a lanciare missili nel mar del giappone



Test che si sono sempre fatti in ogni dove,poi quel tratto di mare oramai sarà un cimitero dei missili
Così come qualche settimana fa è stato fatto anche dagli usa in gran segreto (rivelato solo ultimamente) con i missili hawc,mentre il loro presidente era in europa a impestare l'aria a suon di scorregge


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Test che si sono sempre fatti in ogni dove,poi quel tratto di mare oramai sarà un cimitero dei missili
> Così come qualche settimana fa è stato fatto anche dagli usa in gran segreto (rivelato solo ultimamente) con i missili hawc,mentre il loro presidente era in europa a impestare l'aria a suon di scorregge


con la differenza che da una parte hai una democrazia, e dall'altra hai delle dittature guidate da il sosia di gnma style e da uno che sta ancora a rimugginare sugli errori di lenin


----------



## Devil man (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> hanno mandato tute protettive eh, mica Jet Militari. Comunque questo modo di vedere il mondo (non facciamo arrabbiare i russi poverini) lo trovo incomprensibile. Questi minacciano il Giappone quotidianamente, detengono isole illegalmente a nord del Gippone dove hanno basi militari e submarini atomici. Ma il problema sono le tute che il Giappone manda in Ucraina?


Perché in verità mandano i Mobile Suit Gundam


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> con la differenza che da una parte hai una democrazia, e dall'altra hai delle dittature guidate da il sosia di gnma style e da uno che sta ancora a rimugginare sugli errori di lenin



La famosa democrazia che solo qualche settimana parlava di "first nuclear strike" 
Insomma,siamo sempre in una botte di ferro


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La famosa democrazia che solo qualche settimana parlava di "first nuclear strike"
> Insomma,siamo sempre in una botte di ferro


e cosa c'entra la democrazia col first nuclear strike? mica dimocrazia è sinonimo di nazione formata dai figli dei fiori


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questo tipo di ragionamenti li trovo completamente incomprensibili. Sembra quasi che, visto che Putin (e mica solo lui) ha l'atomica, vada sempre assecondato a prescindere per evitare la guerra nucleare brutta e cattiva.
> Potrebbe entrarci in casa, e secondo molti (Orsini in primis) dovremmo apparecchiargli la tavola e accoglierlo con ogni onore, muti e schisci, riverenti e grati perché sai, ha l'atomica.
> Per me una vita così non è degna di essere vissuta, mille volte meglio il fuoco atomico che vivere nel terrore continuo.
> *E intanto tranquilli che Xi, quello che davvero è pericoloso, prende appunti e arriva ad una conclusione: gli occidentali sono pavidi, posso fare quello che voglio quando sarà il momento*


Per me è totalmente incomprensibile questo ragionamento…ma ok


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Cina annuncia il rafforzamento del coordinamento strategico con la Russia.


Ma chi sostiene che bisogna far alzare le mani in segno di resa agli ucraini questo piccolo dettaglio esattamente come lo legge? E' il segreto di pulcinella che Pechino fosse a conoscenza delle intenzioni di Putin da prima del conflitto e lo stia spalleggiando in toto. 
Magari sbaglierò ma ogni settimana che passa mi sembra sempre più chiaro il piano russo-cinese e spero vivamente che si reagisca fermamente invece di calarsi le braghe e attendere pròni la suppostona come tanti suggeriscono.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*il presidente uscente Macron:*

*"Quando andrò a Kiev non sarà solo per solidarietà, voglio fare la differenza"*


----------



## Shmuk (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il presidente uscente Macron:
> 
> "Quando andrò a Kiev non sarà solo per solidarietà, voglio fare la differenza"*



Adesso mi ricordo perché li chiamano galletti.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*Lavrov:*
*
"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.

Siamo nella seconda fase dell'operazione speciale.

Non abbiamo intenzione di cambiare il regime di Kiev, è giusto che gli ucraini decidano da chi farsi governare.
*
*Zelensky avrebbe potuto evitare tutto rispettando gli accordi di Minsk, ma non l'ha fatto

Gli Stati Uniti vogliono comandare il mondo e dire agli altri paesi come Russia, Cina e India cosa devono fare"*


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*Subito Pechino risponde alle parole di Lavov:*
*
"Condividiamo l'appello di Lavrov.
*
*Daremo vita a nuove relazioni internazionali con Mosca"*


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.
> 
> ...


Oggi Lavrov ha cambiato registro, se la starà facendo sotto


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.*


Allora prepariamo pillole di iodio e maschera anti radiazioni. Lavrov non ha mai detto la verità in vita sua


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è totalmente incomprensibile questo ragionamento…ma ok


È incomprensibile voler rispondere a tono a un demente che mi minaccia con l'atomica perché non gli permetto di pestare un bambino impunito?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.
> 
> ...



Qualcuno gli avrà chiesto "gentilmente" di non rispettarli in cambio di finanziamenti...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.
> 
> ...


ma che cambiamento di tono dal Kremlino. Dalla denazificazione dell' Ucraina, all' UCraina è una invenzione di Lenin al non abbiamo internzione di cambiare il regime di Kiev, è giusto che gli ucraini decidano da chi farsi governare. Guarda un pò i bulletti di Mosca, dopo che le prendono di santa ragione e gli affondano la flagship nel Mar Nero si calmano tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La famosa democrazia che solo qualche settimana parlava di "first nuclear strike"
> Insomma,siamo sempre in una botte di ferro



Vuoi mettere la soddisfazione che hanno avuto quelli invasi da una democrazia?


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Oggi Repubblica ha fatto tre pagine di articolo perchè 1/4 degli italiani crede che le scene di guerra siano artefatte dagli ucraini, perchè il 46% pensa che i media italiani mentano e il 75% ritiene sia errato censurare anche parzialmente le notizie

Caporetto totale dei media


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.
> 
> ...


Se la smettessimo di passare il tempo dietro alle boiate fluid-gender e di boicottarci a vicenda sbavando nell'idolatrare chi sta cercando di metterci una catena al collo a tutti quanti magari potremmo iniziare a pensare come reagire seriamente di fronte a quanto sta accadendo.

A me di guardare mentre gente che mangia cani e pipistrelli e che si lava insieme ai cadaveri delle bestie tentare l'assalto al mondo occidentale e sentirmi dire che dovremmo stare buoni e calmi e confidare nelle parole di questa gente mi prudon le mani.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora prepariamo pillole di iodio e maschera anti radiazioni. Lavrov non ha mai detto la verità in vita sua


ieri non credevi alla distruzione del riformimento occidentale di armi.
è uscito il video pure oggi su Leopoli...così ci credi


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"** dire agli altri paesi come Russia, Cina e India cosa devono fare"*




Carramba!


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri non credevi alla distruzione del riformimento occidentale di armi.
> è uscito il video pure oggi su Leopoli...così ci credi


Ma che stai a dire???? Leopoli? Ho scritto che non c'era traccia delle prove dell'abbattimento dell'aereo cargo fatto di rifornimenti a Odessa. Proprio ieri il Pentagono ha smentito. Ti prego di non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto, grazie


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:*
> 
> *"La Russia non userà armi nucleari.
> 
> ...


quindi davanti a queste dichiarazioni ufficiali, si puo dire che la guerra ucraina vs russia non è soltanto problema loro, ma è una questione che riguarda uno scontro tra blocchi contrapposti, visto che vengono citate esplicitamente cina e india, senza essere taccitati di amanti della fantascienza?


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a dire???? Leopoli? Ho scritto che non c'era traccia delle prove dell'abbattimento dell'aereo cargo fatto di rifornimenti a Odessa. Proprio ieri il Pentagono ha smentito. Ti prego di non mettermi in bocca parole che non ho detto, grazie


grazie che ha smentito, cosa dovrebbe dire ?
hanno distrutto le armi che paghiamo con i soldi dei contribuenti americani ?
l'opinione pubblica li impallinerebbe, già Biden è visto come uno smidollato da 3/4 degli elettori
è logico che negheranno fino alla fine
se ti basi su questo...

è la stessa cosa di Odessa, sono stati distrutti anche a Leopoli


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Carramba!


Più trasparente di così non poteva essere gliene va dato atto..


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora prepariamo pillole di iodio e maschera anti radiazioni. Lavrov non ha mai detto la verità in vita sua


Pillole di iodio? Appena ne casca una ti consiglio di iniziare a fare tutto ciò che hai sempre sognato perché avrai i giorni contati


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pillole di iodio? Appena ne casca una ti consiglio di iniziare a fare tutto ciò che hai sempre sognato perché avrai i giorni contati


Ripeto, se Lavrov parla così c'è veramente da sgommare le mutande. Il più grande mentitore seriale della storia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

comunque i russi non li capirò mai. giocano a fare la super potenza con una nazione con un PIL inferiore all'Italia, se gli togli le materie prime hanno una economica più piccola della Svizzera che è uno sputo in mezzo alle Alpi. Bhò, veramente non ce la faranno mai e poi mai, come dagli inizi dei giorni della storia Europea. Sempre un secolo indietro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

*Il Cremlino ha reso nota la dichiarazione dei redditi di Putin per il 2021: reddito di 114 mila euro e tra le properietà una casa da 77 metri quadrati. *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il Cremlino ha reso nota la dichiarazione dei redditi di Putin per il 2021: reddito di 114 mila euro e tra le properietà una casa da 77 metri quadrati. *



siamo alle comiche.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi davanti a queste dichiarazioni ufficiali, si puo dire che la guerra ucraina vs russia non è soltanto problema loro, ma è una questione che riguarda uno scontro tra blocchi contrapposti, visto che vengono citate esplicitamente cina e india, senza essere taccitati di amanti della fantascienza?


Hai visto troppi film


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque i russi non li capirò mai. giocano a fare la super potenza con una nazione con un PIL inferiore all'Italia, se gli togli le materie prime hanno una economica più piccola della Svizzera che è uno sputo in mezzo alle Alpi. Bhò, veramente non ce la faranno mai e poi mai, come dagli inizi dei giorni della storia Europea. Sempre un secolo indietro.


Perchè ci hanno inculcato che la crescita economica è tutto nella vita.

Ma nella realtà, tu potresti anche essere disoccupato e senza un euro sul contocorrente, ma se hai "gratis" riscaldamento, elettricità e cibo, puoi campare benissimo.

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè ci hanno inculcato che la crescita economica è tutto nella vita.
> 
> Ma nella realtà, tu potresti anche essere disoccupato e senza un euro sul contocorrente, ma se hai "gratis" riscaldamento, elettricità e cibo, puoi campare benissimo.
> 
> Non so se mi spiego.


sarà ma per me è proprio culturale. Ma vi siete mai guardati i film russi? io sì avendo donna in casa russofona. Finisce sempre tutto in melma, mai una gioia.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il Cremlino ha reso nota la dichiarazione dei redditi di Putin per il 2021: reddito di 114 mila euro e tra le properietà una casa da 77 metri quadrati. *


dichiarazione più onesta dell'italiano medio


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sarà ma per me è proprio culturale. Ma vi siete mai guardati i film russi? io sì avendo donna in casa russofona. Finisce sempre tutto in melma, mai una gioia.


Si sono un po' strani, dal nostro punto di vista.

Ma non facessero del male a nessuno, pazienza, ognuno nella sua vita fa ciò che gli pare.

Pero' non so se ti è capitato di vedere le trasmissioni principali russe ( tipo la RAI nostra), ti sembra di essere al Truman Show per come la raccontano.


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque i russi non li capirò mai. giocano a fare la super potenza con una nazione con un PIL inferiore all'Italia, se gli togli le materie prime hanno una economica più piccola della Svizzera che è uno sputo in mezzo alle Alpi. Bhò, veramente non ce la faranno mai e poi mai, come dagli inizi dei giorni della storia Europea. Sempre un secolo indietro.


L'importante è arraffare più pezzi di terra possibilì. Roba da impero romano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pillole di iodio? Appena ne casca una ti consiglio di iniziare a fare tutto ciò che hai sempre sognato perché avrai i giorni contati



Dipende da dove casca  
Certo che se anche riuscissi a scampare alla morte,poi sarà una vita di melma praticamente


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il Cremlino ha reso nota la dichiarazione dei redditi di Putin per il 2021: reddito di 114 mila euro e tra le properietà una casa da 77 metri quadrati. *



Un dittatore povero che ci tiene alla trasparenza


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*negli USA appena raggiunta la soglia di 5.000 rifugiati arrivati in due mesi dall'Ucraina*

in Italia siamo a 100.000 già...


pochi giorni fa diffusi i dati dei clandestini americani entrati a marzo negli USA dal confine sud, record in vent'anni...
politici dem eletti negli stati del sud sul piede di guerra


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> È incomprensibile voler rispondere a tono a un demente che mi minaccia con l'atomica perché non gli permetto di pestare un bambino impunito?


A me fa sorridere il fatto che Cina et similia poi pensano di fare quello che vogliono se “non facciamo nulla” per l’ucraina…


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dipende da dove casca
> Certo che se anche riuscissi a scampare alla morte,poi sarà una vita di melma praticamente


Se non crepi ti adatti , come in tutto.
E ce la faresti pure, siamo programmati cosi.

Nel dubbio - non proviamo


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi Repubblica ha fatto tre pagine di articolo perchè 1/4 degli italiani crede che le scene di guerra siano artefatte dagli ucraini, perchè il 46% pensa che i media italiani mentano e il 75% ritiene sia errato censurare anche parzialmente le notizie
> 
> Caporetto totale dei media



Gli italiani dopo due mesi hanno semplicemente constatato la verità. I media servi fanno una rappresentazione della realtà fuorviante e , scottati come sono con il passato, non si fidano. Ma chi si fiderebbe di Draghi e del suo governo? E dell' organizzazione terroristica Nato che quando bombarda con i suoi missili è cosa buona e giusta mentre quando lo fanno gli altri sono assassini?
Gli apologeti della resistenza Ucraina rimarranno come i giapponesi a combattere ma gran parte della popolazione ai servi bugiardi di Washington non crede più.


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ripeto, se Lavrov parla così c'è veramente da sgommare le mutande. Il più grande mentitore seriale della storia


Ma infatti concordo, c'è poco da stare sereni


----------



## Ringhio8 (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dipende da dove casca
> Certo che se anche riuscissi a scampare alla morte,poi sarà una vita di melma praticamente


Non tanto il dove, ma appena ne casca una ognuno si sentirà legittimato a fare altrettanto


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non tanto il dove, ma appena ne casca una ognuno si sentirà legittimato a fare altrettanto



Il vero dramma è che ci troviamo a dover discutere di rischio nucleare per una guerra non voluta da noi e proseguita per interessi di altri.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*intanto negli Stati Uniti oggi è stata diffusa un'esclusiva del giornale politico The Hill secondo cui Biden avrebbe detto a Obama che si candiderà di nuovo nel 2024, perchè solo lui può battere Trump *


auguri per una nuova era...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto negli Stati Uniti oggi è stata diffusa un'esclusiva del giornale politico The Hill secondo cui Biden avrebbe detto a Obama che si candiderà di nuovo nel 2024, perchè solo lui può battere Trump *




Altro che ricandidarsi. Biden, per me, non completa nemmeno questo di mandato.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto negli Stati Uniti oggi è stata diffusa un'esclusiva del giornale politico The Hill secondo cui Biden avrebbe detto a Obama che si candiderà di nuovo nel 2024, perchè solo lui può battere Trump *
> 
> 
> auguri per una nuova era...


col voto postale potrebbe vincere pure in italia


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Ogni giorno che passa le cose diventano sempre più chiare (anche se in molti l'avevamo detto ancora prima che ci sia l'invasione).
Qui stimo di fronte ad un evento che nella storia avrà la stessa importanza della caduta del muro di Berlino.
E l'inizio di una guerra come non l'abbiamo mai vissuta. Una guerra tra est e ovest.
La guerra fredda e rimasta fredda. Questa è già bella bollente.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:

"L'Esercito russo ha aperto un corridoio umanitario a Mariupol a partire dalle 2 del pomeriggio per consentire alle forze ucraine e ai civili di lasciare l'acciaieria Azovstal."*


questi stanno facendo morire i civili fino all'ultimo insieme a loro.
verrà distrutto tutto a breve là, se vogliono farsi ammazzare sono affari loro ma almeno lascino i civili (il sindaco aveva detto fino a 1.000 civili, per quel che può valere la parola di uno che è scappato come un coniglio ma fossero anche 10 o 100 vanno liberati prima delle bombe a tappeto)
e "Il mondo libero" sta a guardare mentre si portano nella tomba i civili insieme, sono tre giorni che danno ultimatum


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ogni giorno che passa le cose diventano sempre più chiare (anche se in molti l'avevamo detto ancora prima che ci sia l'invasione).
> Qui stimo di fronte ad un evento che nella storia avrà la stessa importanza della caduta del muro di Berlino.
> E l'inizio di una guerra come non l'abbiamo mai vissuta. Una guerra tra est e ovest.
> La guerra fredda e rimasta fredda. Questa è già bella bollente.


Non lo so, possibile rinsaviscano.

La guerra fredda invece sarà un must, senza il minimo dubbio.

Le carte sono scoperte ( onestamente Cina e India li capisco pure, la violenza russa, no)

Come ho già scritto, citando il Vladimiro Furioso: "Greta farebbe bene a spiegare ai Paesi in via di sviluppo perché dovrebbero vivere in povertà e non come in Svezia. Nessuno le ha detto che il mondo moderno è complesso e che in Africa e in molti Paesi asiatici vogliono vivere allo stesso livello di ricchezza".


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:
> 
> "L'Esercito russo ha aperto un corridoio umanitario a Mariupol a partire dalle 2 del pomeriggio per consentire alle forze ucraine e ai civili di lasciare l'acciaieria Azovstal."
> 
> ...


"Quelli" invece visto che ormai mi sembra di capire che l'acciaieria è circondata e non c'è via di scampo potrebbero limitarsi ad aspettare e prenderli per sfinimento invece di lanciare consapevolmente bombe dove sanno esserci dei civili rifugiati... ma chiaramente se dovessero essere trucidati brutalmente sarà colpa nell'ordine di:
- Azov
- Zelensky
- Biden 
- Il Sindaco di Mariupol
- Il mainstream
- I Maneskin
- Draghi
eh forse, alla fine di tutto un filino di colpa si potrebbe dare anche a Putin ma senza esagerare perchè anche in questo caso insomma, se la sono cercata sti poveracci, era ovvio che avrebbe reagito così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:
> 
> "L'Esercito russo ha aperto un corridoio umanitario a Mariupol a partire dalle 2 del pomeriggio per consentire alle forze ucraine e ai civili di lasciare l'acciaieria Azovstal."*
> 
> ...



Non possono,sono il loro unico lasciapassare per tentare di non essere schiacciati come vermi (e il battaglione dei miei colioni azov merita questo e altro). Piuttosto li faranno crepare assieme a loro,quindi ulteriori vittime civili sacrificate


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Obama che si candiderà di nuovo nel 2024*


Oggi è il giorno delle carrambate!


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> "Quelli" invece visto che ormai mi sembra di capire che l'acciaieria è circondata e non c'è via di scampo potrebbero limitarsi ad aspettare e prenderli per sfinimento invece di lanciare consapevolmente bombe dove sanno esserci dei civili rifugiati... ma chiaramente se dovessero essere trucidati brutalmente sarà colpa nell'ordine di:
> - Azov
> - Zelensky
> - Biden
> ...


C'è pieno di donne e bambini la sotto ( a meno che sia solo propaganda ucraina)
Hanno fatto vedere troppi filmati ormai.

Devono andarci piano, questa non so se gliela perdonerebbero.

Se devo giocarmi i miei 2 cents, è assolutamente plausibile.

Quell' acciaieria è stata costruita appositamente cosi, per resistere anche a bombe nucleari, nulla di strano se tanti civili si fossero rigugiati la sotto.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non possono,sono il loro unico lasciapassare per tentare di non essere schiacciati come vermi (e il battaglione dei miei colioni azov merita questo e altro). Piuttosto li faranno crepare assieme a loro,quindi ulteriori vittime civili sacrificate


è finita ormai, verranno bruciati vivi nei tunnel o nel migliore dei casi moriranno asfissiati
sono contenti che un giorno qualcuno sflierà con il loro ritratto, come fanno con Bandera e con i reduci della divisione SS Galizia.
sono giorni e giorni che hanno l'occasione di salvarsi, tra loro e Kiev si rimpallano le responsabilità su chi rifiuta.

i civili che si portano dietro non c'entrano niente però, non hanno scelto a differenza loro


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oggi è il giorno delle carrambate!


Penso che hai capito male.
E Biden che si ricandiderà.
E verrà molto probabilmente distrutto dal suo avversario.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Penso che hai capito male.
> E Biden che si ricandiderà.
> E verrà molto probabilmente distrutto dal suo avversario.


Ah vero mea culpa!

Ritenevo impossibile che Biden avesse detto che vuole ricandidarsi ahahah

Pensi ad arrivare a fine mandato prima di finire in RSA.... va...


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> "Quelli" invece visto che ormai mi sembra di capire che l'acciaieria è circondata e non c'è via di scampo potrebbero limitarsi ad aspettare e prenderli per sfinimento invece di lanciare consapevolmente bombe dove sanno esserci dei civili rifugiati... ma chiaramente se dovessero essere trucidati brutalmente sarà colpa nell'ordine di:
> - Azov
> - Zelensky
> - Biden
> ...


Va bene ma non hanno tempo da perdere i russi.
Devono sbrigarsi per seminare morte e destruziine in altri posti. Mica possono aspettare li per 1 settimana.

Ti dico la verità quando sento questi ultimatum penso che siamo tutti colpevoli di questo.
Sappiamo che tra poco tempo andranno a ucciderli tutti in un modo o nel altro e noi siamo spettatori di tutto questo...
Solo a pensarci mi viene il voltastomaco.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ah vero mea culpa!
> 
> Ritenevo impossibile che Biden avesse detto che vuole ricandidarsi ahahah
> 
> Pensi ad arrivare a fine mandato prima di finire in RSA.... va...


Obama ha già fatto i suoi 2 mandati.
Ormai per lui e finita (almeno in modo ufficiale, poi che sia lui a decidere per altri non e proprio escluso).


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Va bene ma non hanno tempo da perdere i russi.
> Devono sbrigarsi per seminare morte e destruziine in altri posti. Mica possono aspettare li per 1 settimana.
> 
> Ti dico la verità quando sento questi ultimatum penso che siamo tutti colpevoli di questo.
> ...


è una guerra e gli eserciti si fronteggiano, è una cosa normale dalla notte dei tempi.
quello che non è normale è trascinare i civili insieme e dal primo giorno lo fanno i cosiddetti difensori di Mariupol


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i civili che si portano dietro non c'entrano niente però, non hanno scelto a differenza loro


I civili non hanno scelto di farsi ammazzare da un criminale assassino degno del peggior Hitler.


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è finita ormai, verranno bruciati vivi nei tunnel o nel migliore dei casi moriranno asfissiati
> sono contenti che un giorno qualcuno sflierà con il loro ritratto, come fanno con Bandera e con i reduci della divisione SS Galizia.
> sono giorni e giorni che hanno l'occasione di salvarsi, tra loro e Kiev si rimpallano le responsabilità su chi rifiuta.
> 
> i civili che si portano dietro non c'entrano niente però, non hanno scelto a differenza loro



Ammettiamo che l'ipotesi sia la peggiore dal punto di vista umano: Il Battaglione Azov non fa uscire i civili contro la loro volontà per evitare di essere trucidati.

Per te, i Russi che sapendolo ammazzano indistintamente tutti come dovrebbero essere visti? Legittimati perchè i civili sono ostaggi dell'esercito Ucraino? Giusto per capire se ormai siamo alla normalizzazione del pensiero folle o no su questo forum.

Tolto quanto sopra (per cui comunque gradirei una risposta), come stanno le cose in quei tunnel sotterranei nessuno lo sa. Io, da civile, sapendo che dall'altra parte ci sono i Ceceni e dato ciò che si è visto fino ad ora non accetterei di consegnarmi. E' evidente che questa è solo una tattica per poter eliminare chi resta con metodi terrificanti dicendo di aver prima evacuato i civili, non sono diventati compassionevoli con i civili improvvisamente (e questi che hanno visto sterminare mezza città, stuprare le donne e deportare i bambini di sicuro gli credono ancora meno di noi).


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è una guerra e gli eserciti si fronteggiano, è una cosa normale dalla notte dei tempi.
> quello che non è normale è trascinare i civili insieme e dal primo giorno lo fanno i cosiddetti difensori di Mariupol


Ma lo so che la guerra ae proprio la morte del nemico.
Però quando leggo di gente intrappolata, anche se sono militari, mi sento male a pensarci.
Insomma non e mica la stessa cosa come quando ci sono nemici che sono faccia a faccia e tirano con fucili...
Quelli che sono in trappola sanno che non hanno più scampo. Che la loro vita sta per finire.
Non dovrebbe esserci più brutta sensazione.
E fino a qui pensavo solo ai militari.
Se penso pure che ci sono famiglie...


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo che l'ipotesi sia la peggiore dal punto di vista umano: Il Battaglione Azov non fa uscire i civili contro la loro volontà per evitare di essere trucidati.
> 
> Per te, i Russi che sapendolo ammazzano indistintamente tutti come dovrebbero essere visti? Legittimati perchè sono ostaggi dell'esercito Ucraino? Giusto per capire se ormai siamo alla normalizzazione del pensiero folle o no su questo forum.
> 
> Tolto quanto sopra (per cui comunque gradirei una risposta), come stanno le cose in quei tunnel sotterranei nessuno lo sa. Io, da civile, sapendo che dall'altra parte ci sono i Ceceni e dato ciò che si è visto fino ad ora non accetterei di consegnarmi. E' evidente che questa è solo una tattica per poter eliminare chi resta con metodi terrificanti dicendo di aver prima evacuato i civili, non sono diventati compassionevoli con i civili improvvisamente (e questi che hanno visto sterminare mezza città, stuprare le donne e deportare i bambini di sicuro gli credono ancora meno di noi).


Grazie si spiegare così bene il mio pensiero.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ammettiamo che l'ipotesi sia la peggiore dal punto di vista umano: Il Battaglione Azov non fa uscire i civili contro la loro volontà per evitare di essere trucidati.
> 
> Per te, i Russi che sapendolo ammazzano indistintamente tutti come dovrebbero essere visti? Legittimati perchè i civili sono ostaggi dell'esercito Ucraino? Giusto per capire se ormai siamo alla normalizzazione del pensiero folle o no su questo forum.
> 
> Tolto quanto sopra (per cui comunque gradirei una risposta), come stanno le cose in quei tunnel sotterranei nessuno lo sa. Io, da civile, sapendo che dall'altra parte ci sono i Ceceni e dato ciò che si è visto fino ad ora non accetterei di consegnarmi. E' evidente che questa è solo una tattica per poter eliminare chi resta con metodi terrificanti dicendo di aver prima evacuato i civili, non sono diventati compassionevoli con i civili improvvisamente (e questi che hanno visto sterminare mezza città, stuprare le donne e deportare i bambini di sicuro gli credono ancora meno di noi).


non c'è da ipotizzare, è ormai dimostrato che dal primo giorno hanno usato questa tattica che ha portato maggiori morte e distruzione.
sono stati pure difesi su questo forum dicendo che sia "normale" usare i luoghi civili per nascondersi altrimenti in campo aperto sarebbero stati spazzati via prima, ergo per durare di più fanno distruggere tutto e tutti.
è stata già legittimata l'ecatombe di una città da settimane, forse non te ne sei accorto

alcuni si sono già consegnati o sono stati catturati, non sono tutti presi dalla voglia del martirio.
poi le violenze e i depravati ci sono da ambo le parti, come abbiamo appurato abbondantemente


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Va bene ma non hanno tempo da perdere i russi.
> Devono sbrigarsi per seminare morte e destruziine in altri posti. Mica possono aspettare li per 1 settimana.
> 
> Ti dico la verità quando sento questi ultimatum penso che siamo tutti colpevoli di questo.
> ...


Pensare che tutto questo si poteva evitare se solo quella hulona inchiavabile avesse accettato l' Ukraina nella Nato...adesso ci ritroveremo una nuova Syria alle porte dell'Europa., per chissà quanti anni.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pensare che tutto questo si poteva evitare se solo quella hulona inchiavabile avesse accettato l' Ukraina nella Nato...adesso ci ritroveremo una nuova Syria alle porte dell'Europa., per chissà quanti anni.


ah così si evitano le guerre, aumentando all'infinito i membri nella NATO peraltro con la popolazione che non lo voleva.
non nell'evitare di avere un governo fantoccio, come accaduto dal 2014.
quello va benissimo

poi ci fai sapere anche la soluzione per il Donbass, dopo le risate ci mancherebbe nessuna fretta sono 8 anni ormai


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pensare che tutto questo si poteva evitare se solo quella hulona inchiavabile avesse accettato l' Ukraina nella Nato...adesso ci ritroveremo una nuova Syria alle porte dell'Europa., per chissà quanti anni.


Ma anche con una dichiarazione di tutti i paesi NATO dove avrebbero detto che non sarà tollerata nessuna incursione sul territorio ucraino.
Parlare chiaro. Anche al costo di sembrare di nuovo i sceriffi del mondo.
C'è gente che ancora non ha capito che il mondo ha bisogno di un poliziotto. E sarebbe meglio per tutti che quel poliziotto "sia un poliziotto buono" piuttosto che un poliziotto cinese o russo.

Nonostante quello che vanno raccontando certi utenti, non e stata la voglia di imperialismo, la voglia di estendere la nato a portarci alla rovina... Ma e stata la nostra debolezza a portarci in questa situazione.


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è da ipotizzare, è ormai dimostrato che dal primo giorno hanno usato questa tattica che ha portato maggiori morte e distruzione.
> sono stati pure difesi su questo forum dicendo che sia "normale" usare i luoghi civili per nascondersi altrimenti in campo aperto sarebbero stati spazzati via prima, ergo per durare di più fanno distruggere tutto e tutti.
> è stata già legittimata l'ecatombe di una città da settimane, forse non te ne sei accorto
> 
> ...



Ripeto, ammettendo sia così (e te lo ripeto, io da civile, non ci penserei nemmeno di consegnarmi in una situazione come questa) e che i Russi facciano ciò che purtroppo temo faranno, per te la cosa è in qualche modo giustificabile? 
O convieni con noi che uno stato che deliberatamente fa questo (non truppe incontrollate, non gruppi mercenari, non l'impeto della battaglia, ma deliberatamente per ordine del comando militare centrale, perchè questo sarebbe) debba essere ritenuto totalmente ingiustificabile? Da domani, se questo dovesse accadere, tornate a parlarci del fatto che poveri si sentono minacciati dalla Nato e non hanno proprio tutte le colpe per aver invaso una nazione o capite come stanno davvero le cose?

P.s. si, è purtroppo normale utilizzare luoghi civili in città per scopi militari durante una battaglia di terra, un po' meno normale radere al suolo una città con questo pretesto se stai facendo "un' operazione militare" per dare l'indipendenza alle popolazioni del Donbass vessate. Pare quasi una guerra contro gli Ucraini, pensa un po' come vediamo in modo distorto noi occidentali brutti la cosa...


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma anche con una dichiarazione di tutti i paesi NATO dove avrebbero detto che non sarà tollerata nessuna incursione sul territorio ucraino.


Adesso è tardi. E' stata una incredibile serie di errori da parte di Usa e Germania che ha portato a ciò. Le conseguenze saranno drammatiche. E se vince Putin (come purtroppo è probabile, anche se spero di no se c'è un po' di giustizia nel mondo) entro cinque anni la Cina invaderà Taiwan. Segnatevelo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Obama ha già fatto i suoi 2 mandati.
> Ormai per lui e finita (almeno in modo ufficiale, poi che sia lui a decidere per altri non e proprio escluso).



Scusa ero rimasto al 1950 e Roosevelt ahah 

Scherzi a parte, non ricordavo i 2 mandati di Obama, hai ragione


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ah così si evitano le guerre, aumentando all'infinito i membri nella NATO peraltro con la popolazione che non lo voleva.
> non nell'evitare di avere un governo fantoccio, come accaduto dal 2014.
> quello va benissimo
> 
> poi ci fai sapere anche la soluzione per il Donbass, dopo le risate ci mancherebbe nessuna fretta sono 8 anni ormai


No no figurati, sarebbe successo comunque se l'Ucraina fosse nella NATO certo. Infatti Finlandia e Svezia si stanno affrettando a chiedere l'ingresso perchè sono dei burloni e si divertono ad infastidire Putin, non per mettersi al sicuro da un dittatore squilibrato a capo di una potenza nucleare nel 2022.

Lo sanno tutti poi che la NATO non è una forza di difesa ma che stava preparando l'assalto a Mosca prima che lo Zar lo sventasse invadendo l'Ucraina e scoprendo così i suoi laboratori biologici al confine che preparavano l'attacco degli USA verso la Russia. (se non fosse drammatico, ci sarebbe da ridere, anche sul fatto che voi vi beviate queste cose).

Per non parlare dell'elezione farsa nel 2014 (curioso di sapere perché sarebbe farsa per te), mica come il referendum auto-indetto nel Donbass con urne trasparenti, senza elenchi elettorali con le guardie armate separatiste a dare un'occhiata al voto e gli ispettori internazionali non accettati o come le regolarissime elezioni Russe che tengono Putin al potere da 22 anni con cambio di costituzione annesso per farlo rieleggere. Strana moria di oppositori politici e giornalisti in Russia, ma si sa, sicuramente è un caso perchè li non sono mica farabutti come noi occidentali.


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No no figurati, sarebbe successo comunque se l'Ucraina fosse nella NATO certo. Infatti Finlandia e Svezia si stanno affrettando a chiedere l'ingresso perchè sono dei burloni e si divertono ad infastidire Putin, non per mettersi al sicuro da un dittatore squilibrato a capo di una potenza nucleare nel 2022.


AMEN. Non c'è altro d'aggiungere.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso è tardi. E' stata una incredibile serie di errori da parte di Usa e Germania che ha portato a ciò. Le conseguenze saranno drammatiche. E se vince Putin (come purtroppo è probabile, anche se spero di no se c'è un po' di giustizia nel mondo) entro cinque anni la Cina invaderà Taiwan. Segnatevelo.


Non penso che gli Usa si dimostreranno di nuovo deboli.
D'altronde con Taiwan si sono sempre mossi anche da soli inviando flotte per proteggere l'isola.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

sono anni che una parte della popolazione ucraina viene considerata inferiore, tanto è vero che a milioni hanno deciso di emigrare per avere una vita più decente.
non stai barattando lo splendore civile e la libertà con un salto nel buio o peggio la schiavitù, stai parlando dello stato ucraino tra i più corrotti e violenti al mondo che per motivi politici ha fatto una crociata contro la propria popolazione.
tanta gente sta andando via non per le bombe che non hanno toccato per nulla diverse regioni, ma per avere migliori oppurtunità di condizioni di vita e sfruttano l'occasione.
e non succede da ora, dai tempi della Crimea che hanno liberalizzato i visti sfruttano l'occasione in tanti non a caso l'Ucraina ha un serissimo problema di depopolamento.
e una parte di chi non va via è perchè ha la casa di proprietà, i genitori disabili o anziani che non possono lasciare non perchè sia imperdibile l'Ucraina di Zelensky che fino al 2021 aveva un consenso bassissimo in patria.


tutte le cose che rimproveri alla Russia succedono altresì in Ucraina e Bielorussia, i popoli sono connessi da generazioni.
mentalità, religione, matrimoni, parentele, lavoro, commercio, cultura...tutto collegato
non è che passi il confine e diventi diverso magicamente oppure diventi bonaccione simpatico perchè ti invadono.
è inutile che scrivi dei giornalisti, oppositori etc in Russia perchè succede lo stesso in Ucraina così come in Bielorussia.
qualche giorno fa avevo riproposto l'articolo di Amnesty sulla lunga serie di omicidi politici irrisolti in Ucraina, se fai finta di niente quando ti conviene non so che dirti


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non penso che gli Usa si dimostreranno di nuovo deboli.
> D'altronde con Taiwan si sono sempre mossi anche da soli inviando flotte per proteggere l'isola.


Se si fossero dimostrati forti avrebbero portato propri aerei sul cielo ukraino e navi sul mare Nero, non l'hanno fatto. Questo prima dell'invasione, già a dicembre girava la mappa con il piano di invasione (rispettato alla lettera). Per dirti, Erdocane che è quello che è, ha chiuso l'accesso di nuove navi da guerra alla Russia, salvando così almeno Odessa. Ha fatto di più la Turchia di quanto non abbiano fatto gli Usa.


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono anni che una parte della popolazione ucraina viene considerata inferiore, tanto è vero che a milioni hanno deciso di emigrare per avere una vita più decente.
> non stai barattando lo splendore civile e la libertà con un salto nel buio o peggio la schiavitù, stai parlando dello stato ucraino tra i più corrotti e violenti al mondo che per motivi politici ha fatto una crociata contro la propria popolazione.
> tanta gente sta andando via non per le bombe che non hanno toccato per nulla diverse regioni, ma per avere migliori oppurtunità di condizioni di vita e sfruttano l'occasione.
> e non succede da ora, dai tempi della Crimea che hanno liberalizzato i visti sfruttano l'occasione in tanti non a caso l'Ucraina ha un serissimo problema di depopolamento.
> ...



Informarsi è gratis, e ci metti meno rispetto a scrivere un'insieme di scemenze qui, alcune delle quali anche facilmente verificabili.

P.s. è evidente che non conosci nemmeno un Ucraino, altrimenti ti basterebbe parlare con lui 30 secondi per smentire il 90% di quello che scrivi.

P.p.s. anche fosse vero che sono culturalmente uguali (e perdonami non è così), c'è quel piccolo particolare che gli uni sono invasori, gli altri invasi.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ci distribuiscano le pillole a sto punto


Possibilmente blu


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Informarsi è gratis, e ci metti meno rispetto a scrivere un'insieme di scemenze qui, alcune delle quali anche facilmente verificabili.
> 
> P.s. è evidente che non conosci nemmeno un Ucraino, altrimenti ti basterebbe parlare con lui 30 secondi per smentire il 90% di quello che scrivi.
> 
> P.p.s. anche fosse vero che sono culturalmente uguali (e perdonami non è così), c'è quel piccolo particolare che gli uni sono invasori, gli altri invasi.


non sai quello che dici e sei anche piuttosto rozzo nell'esprimerti verso gli altri, non mi stupisce frequentando da tanto i forum tuttavia non facilita il dialogo ammesso che a te interessi perchè mi pare tu parta da una posizione preconcetta ex ante senza alcuna voglia di confrontarsi.
io seguo le vicende ucraine da tanto tempo e ci sono stato più volte, oltre ad essere in contatto con persone del posto, non l'ho scoperta due mesi fa come altri

p.s.

visto che i piacciono i p.s. , li uso pure io
non ho detto che sono uguali, ma che sono connessi da generazioni ergo hanno tante cose in comune


----------



## danjr (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ah così si evitano le guerre, aumentando all'infinito i membri nella NATO peraltro con la popolazione che non lo voleva.
> non nell'evitare di avere un governo fantoccio, come accaduto dal 2014.
> quello va benissimo
> 
> poi ci fai sapere anche la soluzione per il Donbass, dopo le risate ci mancherebbe nessuna fretta sono 8 anni ormai


A te però van benissimo i governi fantoccio pre 2014 oppure quelli in Siria o Bielorussia. Io sono spudoratamente di parte in questa guerra e spero che Putin venga annientato


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A te però van benissimo i governi fantoccio pre 2014 oppure quelli in Siria o Bielorussia. Io sono spudoratamente di parte in questa guerra e spero che Putin venga annientato


buona guerra mondiale, soldato.
a me interessa che smettano prima possibile, anche se non va di moda, e tornare a vivere decentemente come nel 2019 senza sentire nominare più covid o guerre mondiali imminenti
così come auspico un ritorno alla normalità per le persone del Donbass dopo tanti anni


----------



## mabadi (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non penso che gli Usa si dimostreranno di nuovo deboli.
> D'altronde con Taiwan si sono sempre mossi anche da soli inviando flotte per proteggere l'isola.


Che poi ad essere precisi la vera Cina sarebbe Taiwan.

In teoria Taiwan si dovrebbe "ripigliamm' tutt' chell *che è* 'o nuost'" come ha fatto Putin.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma anche con una dichiarazione di tutti i paesi NATO dove avrebbero detto che non sarà tollerata nessuna incursione sul territorio ucraino.
> Parlare chiaro. Anche al costo di sembrare di nuovo i sceriffi del mondo.
> C'è gente che ancora non ha capito che il mondo ha bisogno di un poliziotto. E sarebbe meglio per tutti che quel poliziotto "sia un poliziotto buono" piuttosto che un poliziotto cinese o russo.
> 
> Nonostante quello che vanno raccontando certi utenti, non e stata la voglia di imperialismo, la voglia di estendere la nato a portarci alla rovina... Ma e stata la nostra debolezza a portarci in questa situazione.



E chi sarebbe il poliziotto buono? Gli Usa dello scorreggione?L' Europa dei tecnocrati? La Nato organizzazione terroristica,? Voi, gli indignados dalla guerra che sapete solo chiacchierare?Chi?


----------



## Riccardo88 (19 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riportato da tutte le fonti, è' partita l'offensiva della Russia nel Donbass, dove Putin sta per sferrare l'attacco decisivo per la conquista dell'est dell'Ucraina. Secondo molti analisti militari Putin vuole chiudere la questione entro il 9 maggio, in un modo o nell'altro.
> 
> *La Russia lancia un ultimatum ai marines e ai resistenti del battaglione Azov nell'acciaieria di Mariupol:*
> *"Avete tempo entro le 15 per uscire dall'acciaieria. Uscite disarmati per avere salva la vita."*
> ...


Non penso che le mascherine e tute possano davvero aiutare in caso di attacco atomico, tranne nel caso ne mandino milioni, e anche il quel caso la maggioranza sarebbero inutili.
Possono aiutare Zelensky e gli altri nascosti nel bunker, ma non penso non le abbiano gia'.


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*stime FMI tagliate a livello globale per il 2022, per quanto riguarda la Russia si prevede -8,5% mentre per l'Ucraina -35% PIL

"Anche se il conflitto dovesse finire presto, la perdita di vite umane, la distruzione e la fuga dei cittadini limiteranno severamente l'attività economica in Ucraina per anni"*


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbe il poliziotto buono? Gli Usa dello scorreggione?L' Europa dei tecnocrati? La Nato organizzazione terroristica,? Voi, gli indignados dalla guerra che sapete solo chiacchierare?Chi?


Pensa un po’ chi si indigna di fronte alla distruzione di un intero paese che questo si chiami Ucraina, Siria o Timbuctu adesso è un chiacchierone e chi si trastulla con le gesta del viril Vladimiro cosa sarebbe esattamente?


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*Governatore Banca Centrale russa annuncia ricorso a tribunale internazionale contro sanzioni finanziarie:

"Certamente questo è un congelamento senza precedenti delle riserve in oro e valuta estera, quindi metteremo a punto tutte le azioni legali e ci stiamo preparando a depositarle"*


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Pensa un po’ chi si indigna di fronte alla distruzione di un intero paese che questo si chiami Ucraina, Siria o Timbuctu adesso è un chiacchierone e chi si trastulla con le gesta del viril Vladimiro cosa sarebbe esattamente?



Uno che non la smette mai di ripetervi che dovete andare a fare i crociati in Ucraina invece di strimpellare dalla tastiera di casa vostra.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E chi sarebbe il poliziotto buono? Gli Usa dello scorreggione?L' Europa dei tecnocrati? La Nato organizzazione terroristica,? Voi, gli indignados dalla guerra che sapete solo chiacchierare?Chi?


Bravo, hai capito. I meno peggio sono esattamente quelli che hai citato.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Bravo, hai capito. I meno peggio sono esattamente quelli che hai citato.



Ok, sostituiremo l'inflazionato i buoni, che faceva ridere già così, con i meno peggio


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Governatore Banca Centrale russa annuncia ricorso a tribunale internazionale contro sanzioni finanziarie:
> 
> "Certamente questo è un congelamento senza precedenti delle riserve in oro e valuta estera, quindi metteremo a punto tutte le azioni legali e ci stiamo preparando a depositarle"*


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Uno che non la smette mai di ripetervi che dovete andare a fare i crociati in Ucraina invece di strimpellare dalla tastiera di casa vostra.


Puoi sempre andare a combattere per la Russia così contribuisci a farla vincere il prima possibile.


----------



## Djici (19 Aprile 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ok, sostituiremo l'inflazionato i buoni, che faceva ridere già così, con i meno peggio


Ancora uno che non vede l'ora di farsi comandare dai cinesi.
E poi piangi per 2 mesi di lockdown 

Chiedi a quelli di Shangai come se la passano.

Poi ovviamente puoi andare a combattere i nazifascisti in Ucraina .
O come alternativa ai "cattivi occidentali" puoi andare a Pechino o a Mosca.
Li almeno non dovrai lottare contro il "mainstream"


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Puoi sempre andare a combattere per la Russia così contribuisci a farla vincere il prima possibile.



Io sono italiano e della Russia mi importa poco , oltre la vodka, ma chi come voi ama gli Ucraini dovrebbe fare di tutto per una gita da quelle parti.


----------



## Rivera10 (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ancora uno che non vede l'ora di farsi comandare dai cinesi.
> E poi piangi per 2 mesi di lockdown
> 
> Chiedi a quelli di Shangai come se la passano.
> ...



Arridaje, un altro che è uscito dall' uovo di Pasqua in ritardoSei tu e quelli come te che non vedete l' ora di menare le mani e allora accomodatevi no? Di certo la propaganda da 4 soldi che è stata messa in piedi da quando è iniziata questa guerra non ve la fa vincere.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pensare che tutto questo si poteva evitare se solo quella hulona inchiavabile avesse accettato l' Ukraina nella Nato...adesso ci ritroveremo una nuova Syria alle porte dell'Europa., per chissà quanti anni.


Per quale motivo l’ucraina sarebbe dovuta entrare nella nato? Non ne avevano il diritto, dovevano essere raccomandati? La scelta della culona fu giù giustissima


----------



## Andris (19 Aprile 2022)

*"La Bda, associazione degli industriali tedeschi, e la Dgb, associazione dei sindacati tedeschi, hanno firmato una nota congiunta nella quale hanno espresso opposizione all'ipotesi di un embargo sul gas russo, paventando una deindustrializzazione della Germania."*


in Italia vanno d'accordo imprese e sindacati su green pass e vaccini...


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma anche con una dichiarazione di tutti i paesi NATO dove avrebbero detto che non sarà tollerata nessuna incursione sul territorio ucraino.
> Parlare chiaro. Anche al costo di sembrare di nuovo i sceriffi del mondo.
> C'è gente che ancora non ha capito che il mondo ha bisogno di un poliziotto. E sarebbe meglio per tutti che quel poliziotto "sia un poliziotto buono" piuttosto che un poliziotto cinese o russo.
> 
> Nonostante quello che vanno raccontando certi utenti, non e stata la voglia di imperialismo, la voglia di estendere la nato a portarci alla rovina... Ma e stata la nostra debolezza a portarci in questa situazione.


Ma scusa con che diritto la nato doveva fare questo? Ma chi è la nato? L’ucraina che legami ha con la nato?
Mamma mia ne sto leggendo di ogni..
La nostra “debolezza” ci ha portato ad evitare un conflitto mondiale, per adesso


----------



## Swaitak (19 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"La Bda, associazione degli industriali tedeschi, e la Dgb, associazione dei sindacati tedeschi, hanno firmato una nota congiunta nella quale hanno espresso opposizione all'ipotesi di un embargo sul gas russo, paventando una deindustrializzazione della Germania."*
> 
> 
> in Italia vanno d'accordo imprese e sindaci su green pass e vaccini..


le nostre associazioni staranno firmando una nota per salvaguardare le ferie estive


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo l’ucraina sarebbe dovuta entrare nella nato? Non ne avevano il diritto, dovevano essere raccomandati? La scelta della culona fu giù giustissima


Si infatti si è visto, proprio giusta eh


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Si infatti si è visto, proprio giusta eh


Certo, mica si può fare entrare chiunque senza motivo soprattutto se indegni.


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo, mica si può fare entrare chiunque senza motivo soprattutto se indegni.


vabbè chiudiamola qui va


----------



## vota DC (19 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No no figurati, sarebbe successo comunque se l'Ucraina fosse nella NATO certo. Infatti Finlandia e Svezia si stanno affrettando a chiedere l'ingresso perchè sono dei burloni e si divertono ad infastidire Putin, non per mettersi al sicuro da un dittatore squilibrato a capo di una potenza nucleare nel 2022.
> 
> Lo sanno tutti poi che la NATO non è una forza di difesa ma che stava preparando l'assalto a Mosca prima che lo Zar lo sventasse invadendo l'Ucraina e scoprendo così i suoi laboratori biologici al confine che preparavano l'attacco degli USA verso la Russia. (se non fosse drammatico, ci sarebbe da ridere, anche sul fatto che voi vi beviate queste cose).
> 
> Per non parlare dell'elezione farsa nel 2014 (curioso di sapere perché sarebbe farsa per te), mica come il referendum auto-indetto nel Donbass con urne trasparenti, senza elenchi elettorali con le guardie armate separatiste a dare un'occhiata al voto e gli ispettori internazionali non accettati o come le regolarissime elezioni Russe che tengono Putin al potere da 22 anni con cambio di costituzione annesso per farlo rieleggere. Strana moria di oppositori politici e giornalisti in Russia, ma si sa, sicuramente è un caso perchè li non sono mica farabutti come noi occidentali.


E non dimentichiamo che accettando sia Polonia che Lituania nella Nato noi occidentali ci siamo assunti l'impegno di riformare la gloriosa confederazione polacco-lituana e restituire i loro legittimi territori: basta Orcrussia, Uruk-Raina e Bietolorussia!


----------



## hakaishin (19 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> vabbè chiudiamola qui va


Ma perdonami, per entrare ci deve essere un certo status, loro non lo avevano. In base a cosa sarebbero dovuti entrare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2022)

Chiudo fino a domani, le pagine precedenti sono piene di provocazioni e sberleffi.
Così non si può andare avanti, non è l'asilo.

Ma come detto, non avvertiamo più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2022)

*Riaperto il topic.

Sono già iniziati i ban, tolleranza zero a provocazioni.
Ognuno è libero di pensare quello che crede senza essere giudicato o sbeffeggiato. Chi giudica e classifica la persona, e non la notizia, verrà bannato.*


----------



## ignaxio (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scusa con che diritto la nato doveva fare questo? Ma chi è la nato? L’ucraina che legami ha con la nato?
> Mamma mia ne sto leggendo di ogni..
> La nostra “debolezza” ci ha portato ad evitare un conflitto mondiale, per adesso



Se attacchi un paese "perché vuole entrare nella NATO" è evidente che indirettamente stai attaccando la NATO e i suoi valori.


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pensare che tutto questo si poteva evitare se solo quella hulona inchiavabile avesse accettato l' Ukraina nella Nato...adesso ci ritroveremo una nuova Syria alle porte dell'Europa., per chissà quanti anni.


La nato richiede l'unanimità ma nel 2008 sotto Yushenko il filoccidentale buono che non perseguitava le minoranze c'è stato il no all'Ucraina di Italia, Germania, Francia, Olanda e Belgio. Adesso ha peggiorato le relazioni con tutti questi paesi oltre ad avere distrutto completamente le relazioni con l'Ungheria.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma perdonami, per entrare ci deve essere un certo status, loro non lo avevano. In base a cosa sarebbero dovuti entrare?


Per evitare questa immane tragedia che qualsiasi analista non alimentato dal gas russo aveva previsto?


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La nato richiede l'unanimità ma nel 2008 sotto Yushenko il filoccidentale buono che non perseguitava le minoranze c'è stato il no all'Ucraina di Italia, Germania, Francia, Olanda e Belgio. Adesso ha peggiorato le relazioni con tutti questi paesi oltre ad avere distrutto completamente le relazioni con l'Ungheria.


Siamo corresponsabili di questo dramma.


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2022)

ho sentito l'intervista a uno dei due mercenari inglesi prigionieri

a parte che sembra più un poveretto che uno da battaglia, ora capisco le parole della famiglia

praticamente questo è andato a combattere perchè gli hanno promesso la cittadinanza come la compagna

stando lì si è reso conto che la situazione non era come se l'aspettava, tutti quelli che provavano ad arrendersi venivano picchiati e lo stesso per quelli meno estremisti definiti "leftist"
passavi come un disertore e giù mazzate da orbi

lui stesso voleva arrendersi, perchè dice "non c'è modo di vincere questa guerra"

dice che viene trattato bene, anche meglio di quanto credesse considerando che si tratta di un mercenario e non un soldato regolare

poi chiede a Johnson di intercedere e farlo liberare in cambio del finanziatore dell'opposizione Medvechuck, perchè nell'illiberale Ucraina si arrestano le persone non filogovernative trasformandole in traditori della patria.
come se in Italia arrestassero De Benedetti per intenderci in un governo di destra
e non è un fatto dovuto al momento critico dove tutti si devono unire remando dalla stessa parte contro il "nemico" russo, no accade da una vita esattamente come in Russia e Bielorussia
ormai si è capito che questo sarà oggetto di scambio politico e dovrà rifugiarsi fuori dall'Ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

La Germania intanto ha detto che non mandano armi pesanti all' Ucraina - servono a loro

E' un po' che lo penso;

Piotr può chiedere tutti gli armamenti che vuole, ma non è che li cachi fuori la mattina.
Ci vuole tempo, nessuno ha magazzini sterminati.
Infatti inizialmente ( e forse ancora oggi) gli mandavamo armi obsolete che da noi facevano polvere.

Pochi stati hanno tali surplus da poter regalare i propri gioielli e restare cosi scoperti.

Ci sono tempi tecnici da rispettare sicuramente.

Comunque, come ho già detto, il riarmo della Germania deve far drizzare le antenne.
Si impongono da sempre e anche adesso da disarmati, figuriamoci se armati fino ai denti.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Germania intanto ha detto che non mandano armi pesanti all' Ucraina - servono a loro
> 
> E' un po' che lo penso;
> 
> ...


infatti, finche si tratta di armi obsolete per noi ok, ma bisogna anche pensare alla nostra sicurezza e soldi.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> infatti, finche si tratta di armi obsolete per noi ok, ma bisogna anche pensare alla nostra sicurezza e soldi.



Cosi narravano, poi la verità non la sapremo forse mai.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Se attacchi un paese "perché vuole entrare nella NATO" è evidente che indirettamente stai attaccando la NATO e i suoi valori.


No, non mi pare. È un discorso contorto


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per evitare questa immane tragedia che qualsiasi analista non alimentato dal gas russo aveva previsto?


Chi l’aveva previsto? Quando? 
ci sono delle regole per entrare nella nato, piaccia o non piaccia. Raga non si può fare la roba a piacimento. Con un conflitto in corso (donbas) come dovevano entrare? Senza guardare il resto. Devi anche capire chi ti metti dentro e meno male col senno di poi, che non sono entrati.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi l’aveva previsto? Quando?
> ci sono delle regole per entrare nella nato, piaccia o non piaccia. Raga non si può fare la roba a piacimento. Con un conflitto in corso (donbas) come dovevano entrare?


INTENDO PRIMA del 2014.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Germania intanto ha detto che non mandano armi pesanti all' Ucraina - servono a loro


La Germania si è rifiutata persino di vendere all'Ukraina 100 Marder degli anni 70 che erano in procinto di essere smantellati. Povera Ukraina, verrà abbandonata a se stessa tra qualche mese. Non se lo meritavano.


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi l’aveva previsto? Quando?
> ci sono delle regole per entrare nella nato, piaccia o non piaccia. Raga non si può fare la roba a piacimento. Con un conflitto in corso (donbas) come dovevano entrare? Senza guardare il resto. Devi anche capire chi ti metti dentro e meno male col senno di poi, che non sono entrati.


Abbiamo detto no prima nel 2008. Poco dopo i filoccidentali con i casini della Timoshenko si sono rivelati corrotti e inaffidabili....e sono subentrati i nazisti.... Poroshenko è la pezza Usa per rendere presentabili i filoccidentali ormai dominati dalle bande naziste giusto per fare capire come erano messi dopo la disfatta del 2010.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Chi l’aveva previsto? Quando?
> *ci sono delle regole per entrare nella nato, piaccia o non piaccia.* Raga non si può fare la roba a piacimento. Con un conflitto in corso (donbas) come dovevano entrare? Senza guardare il resto. Devi anche capire chi ti metti dentro e meno male col senno di poi, che non sono entrati.



Bravo. Per entrare nella Nato e/o nella UE non basta chiederlo. Bisogna essere in regola e non basta certo avere voglia di farne parte.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> INTENDO PRIMA del 2014.


Non ha mai avuto i requisiti e prima del 2014 tutto questo era prevedibile? Dai


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Germania si è rifiutata persino di vendere all'Ukraina 100 Marder degli anni 70 che erano in procinto di essere smantellati. Povera Ukraina, verrà abbandonata a se stessa tra qualche mese. Non se lo meritavano.


No non lo meritavano ma è sempre il solito discorso, non ci può rimettere l’europa intera, abbiamo fatto troppo. Poi, a me dispiace molto per i civili, per i governi ucraini meno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Germania si è rifiutata persino di *vendere* all'Ukraina 100 Marder degli anni 70 che erano in procinto di essere smantellati. Povera Ukraina, verrà abbandonata a se stessa tra qualche mese. Non se lo meritavano.



Pagati con i soldi del monopoli ? 
Parliamoci chiaro,ogni aiuto che si manda in Ucraina è a fondo perduto.

Direi che per la "povera ucraina" si è fatto tutto il possibile,tra centinaia di miliardi di armi inviate,aiuti umanitari e altri aiuti di ogni tipo,ora è arrivato il momento di defilarsi.
Se riescono a difendersi bene,se non riescono amen.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pagati con i soldi del monopoli ?
> Parliamoci chiaro,ogni aiuto che si manda in Ucraina è a fondo perduto.
> 
> Direi che per la "povera ucraina" si è fatto tutto il possibile,tra centinaia di miliardi di armi inviate,aiuti umanitari e altri aiuti di ogni tipo,ora è arrivato il momento di defilarsi.
> Se riescono a difendersi bene,se non riescono amen.


Guarda che vale zero quella roba là.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Abbiamo detto no prima nel 2008. Poco dopo i filoccidentali con i casini della Timoshenko si sono rivelati corrotti e inaffidabili....e sono subentrati i nazisti.... Poroshenko è la pezza Usa per rendere presentabili i filoccidentali ormai dominati dalle bande naziste giusto per fare capire come erano messi dopo la disfatta del 2010.


Raga ma appunto parliamo di una nazione squallida e non democratica, ma è ovvio che siano stati scartati. Da loro esiste solo corruzione e disonestà.
Non si può fare revisionismo solo perché ora c’è la guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Guarda che vale zero quella roba là.


E che possiamo fare? Come dice qualcuno, non è che le armi le cachiamo ogni giorno. Penso sia stato fatto il possibile. Qualcosa dovrà rimanere pure a noi no?


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ha mai avuto i requisiti e prima del 2014 tutto questo era prevedibile? Dai


Di che requisiti parli? Non è entrata perché la Germania in primis si è opposta...e i motivi li sanno tutti (GAS RUSSO)


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Di che requisiti parli? Non è entrata perché la Germania in primis si è opposta...e i motivi li sanno tutti (GAS RUSSO)


Intanto non li biasimo, detto questo far entrare una nazione corrotta e non stabile a cosa sarebbe servito? Interessi in Ucraina all’epoca non ce ne stavano. I requisiti ci sono sempre stati, se ammettiamo che sono una pagliacciata allora parlare di Nato in se, ha poco senso.
Io personalmente, sono felice di non averli in ue e nella nato


----------



## Andris (20 Aprile 2022)

oggi tocca al presidente del Consiglio europeo Michel sfilare a Kiev

solita dichiarazione surreale "nel cuore dell'Europa libera"

incredibile davvero, un paese marcio fino al midollo e da rifondare che viene difeso solo per andare contro Putin


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Siamo corresponsabili di questo dramma.


Pure. Finché non crepiamo pure noi non siete soddisfatti insomma....


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pure. Finché non crepiamo pure noi non siete soddisfatti insomma....


Ma più che altro arrivare al punto di dire che è colpa nostra perchè 20 anni fa non li abbiamo voluti nella nato mi sembra un po’ esagerato


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto non li biasimo, detto questo far entrare una nazione corrotta e non stabile a cosa sarebbe servito? nteressi in Ucraina all’epoca non ce ne stavano. I requisiti ci sono sempre stati, se ammettiamo che sono una pagliacciata allora parlare di Nato in se, ha poco senso.
> Io personalmente, sono felice di non averli in ue e nella natoI


Nazione corrotta, nazisti...stai ripetendo a pappagallo la propaganda russa. Inutile che vado avanti, giusto che tu la pensi in maniera diversa.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Pure. Finché non crepiamo pure noi non siete soddisfatti insomma....


Se tu credi di essere tranquillo con Putin vincitore...beato te. Infatti abbiamo visto come la Russia se vince si ferma...sì sì come no.


----------



## Albijol (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se tu credi di essere tranquillo con Putin vincitore...beato te. Infatti abbiamo visto come la Russia se vince si ferma...sì sì come no.


Che poi ripeto non è Putin...TUTTI I PARTITI della Russia sono favorevoli alle guerre di invasione, persino Navalny lo è.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nazione corrotta, nazisti...stai ripetendo a pappagallo la propaganda russa. Inutile che vado avanti, giusto che tu la pensi in maniera diversa.


Ma che propaganda? L’ucraina è uno stato imbarazzante pre guerra, la propaganda non c’entra nulla. Questo non giustifica la guerra e non sono assolutamente d’accordo con la politica russa. Però vedi? Se parli male della santa Ucraina, sei russo o ti fai traviare dalla propaganda. Ma perché? Ma perché vi siete convinti che l’ucraina sia il baluardo della libertà e della democrazia solo perché attaccati? Ma il passato si cancella? Un conto è pensarla in maniera diversa e tutti la pensano giustamente come vogliono, ma far finta di nulla e nascondere i fatti perché?


----------



## hakaishin (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se tu credi di essere tranquillo con Putin vincitore...beato te. Infatti abbiamo visto come la Russia se vince si ferma...sì sì come no.


Io non credo alla versione risiko di Putin. Posso dire che esagerate?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nazione corrotta, nazisti...stai ripetendo a pappagallo la propaganda russa. Inutile che vado avanti, giusto che tu la pensi in maniera diversa.



Cioè è corrotta persino l'Italia e non lo può essere l'Ucraina ?
Incredibile il capovolgimento che sta avvenendo nell'opinione pubblica.
Dopo aver santificato anche il battaglione azov,fino a ieri accusato di essere nazista,razzista,omofobo,in questi giorni nei giornali c'è stata la beatificazione delle bestie.
E ora arriverà anche la beatificazione dell'ucraina


----------

